# Some of My Works



## rory8535 (Apr 18, 2013)

Greetings, Everyone!
Well, this seems to be the place to post pics of stuph you've done, so--since I've had multiple requests now--I'm posting pics of some of my more recent works!

(Well, OK--that sounds misleading, LOL! I've only been carving for about four years altogether, so, I guess ~_everything_~ is pretty "recent"! :lolol: )

Comments are welcome!

*1)* Here is a little house I carved from a block of Basswood, with additions in Butternut (scraps.) This was fun, probably because I enjoy doing details. I won a First Place at the "Artistry in Wood 2013" show in Tri-cities with this one! 

[attachment=23033]
[attachment=23034]
[attachment=23035]



*2)* Next is a little piece that I also had a lot of fun with! It's called "Mobius with Waves", and is a Mobius Strip (or, a piece of wood with one side! :wacko1: ) that i carved from Basswood, and 'painted" with markers. This one, also, took a first at the show, although I'm still a bit puzzled as to why. (I asked one of the judges, and he told me that "These are really hard to do, and you did it well. The wood is the same thickness all the way around, plus all the edges, and the painting, is nice and clean." Well, I'm still puzzled--*I* didn't have a hard time with it, really. And, if it hadn't had clean lines, and at least _decent_ painting--which is NOT my forte!--I'd have left it at home [and, in fact, this piece went along as an afterthought!]

[attachment=23036]
[attachment=23037]



*3)* This one is my Third place winner at "Artistry in Wood", and I must have worked on it _for_ _**ever**_, pretty much... And I still wasn't totally satisfied with it. The "assembly" is what gave me the biggest amount of trouble, and it sat for at least six months, in parts, and with me looking at it, before i attempted to put it together, LOL! Turned out OK, though--the pieces fit together OK, anyway, the way I'd carved them to do. But next time, I think I'll try a different way to do it!

Anyhow, this one's called "Polyphemous Simularis", a play on the name of the moth I sort of modeled this one after, the "Antheraea Polyphemous" moth. 

[attachment=23277]
[attachment=23278]



*4)* One of my Second place winners at the "Artistry" show last month was this cane that I made for myself several years ago. I needed to have some surgery on one of my feet, and I figured, if I simply ~_had_~ to use an assistive device, I wanted to use something different and interesting. I think this one fits the bill! 

I can't, though, take too much credit for the material, or even a lot of the, uhm... workmanship (can't be "bugsmanship", that's a definite oxymoron!) Especially seeing as how the worms, or bugs, or *something* (something that was pretty ravenous, too, by the looks of it!), got to this first, and did all the work for me!  

BUT, I *_did_* do: the peeling; sanding; cleaning out of bug holes; _more _sanding; _more_ cleaning out of bug holes; staining what small amount of wood that wasn't bug holes and bug tunnels; purchasing the topper; cutting the wood for the collar; cutting the threaded metal rod to fit tightly into the drilled holes I'd made, so the topper would screw together with the shaft, on the inside, making the whole of it sturdy!  I also did all the assembly of all the parts; applying the finish (multiple times); and, finally, attaching the necessary accessory hardware, such as a piece to hold the lanyard, the bells, and the whistle (there might be bears, or wolves--you never can tell!)

Oh, yes: and then USING it! 

The wood for this cane is Lilac (obviously wormy!), and the collar is Limba (black variety.) The topper and all the hardware are brass.


[attachment=23279]
[attachment=23280]



Well, I had ~_hoped_~ to be able to get all six of my winning pieces into a single posting, but seeing that I'm out of room for pics, and there are still two pieces left to go, I don't suppose that's going to happen! :i_dunno: So, interested folks should watch for a second post from me, containing my last two winners (a First and Second place pair--leave it to me to beat myself, LOL!) from the Tri-Cities Woodcarver's Association's "Artistry in Wood" carving event, held the weekend of 3-16 -- 3-17, 2013!

Best wishes to everyone, and many thanks for taking the time to look, and/or comment!!!

Rory


----------



## Twig Man (Apr 20, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## sawdusttillsunset (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice work!

I especially Love the grain on the butterfly wings.


----------



## rory8535 (Apr 20, 2013)

sawdusttillsunset said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I especially Love the grain on the butterfly wings.



Thanks very much, sawdusttillsunset! This is the project that sat for a year--cut out, sanded, and ready to go--while I considered how to go about assembling it, LOL! Took awhile, but I got it together, in the end!

And yes, that's beautiful spalted maple, isn't it? I just lucked into some of that awhile back! Have enough left to do a few more--smaller!--pieces... once I decide what they'll be! Some of it's pretty soft, though, and I'm not sure how to stabilize it. Guess I should hunt up a thread on that here, huh? 

Thanks, once again, for all the kind replies!

Best wishes!

Rory


----------



## rory8535 (Apr 20, 2013)

Twig Man said:


> Very Nice



Hi, Twig Man! Thanks very much to you, too! (I swear, this is one of the nicest groups of people I've ever run across online--I am SO glad to have found ya'll!)

Be well, and have a GREAT weekend!

Rory


----------

